

Dropbox Acqhires KBVT’s Computer Vision Geniuses to Mine Its Photos - aashaykumar92
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/09/dropbox-computer-vision/

======
gcr
I've had the pleasure of working with Dr. Kriegman and some of Dr. Belhumeur's
students. Honestly, this is a great match for Dropbox! Super pumped for what's
in store.

